# what visa can we apply for?



## Antonia29 (Jul 5, 2012)

HI, I am German and me and my long time partner from Australia are currently living in the UK. He has a family permit as my family member here in the UK for 5 years. We are not married but have been together long enough for authorities to grant us an EEA2 visa here in the UK. However we would like to go to Germany for about 6 months and would like to apply for a new visa. However on the webistes of the embassys I havent been able to find anything. Is there a partner visa for Germany for unmarried people? He could also apply for a Working holiday visa since he is Australian and Germany and Australia have an agreement. On the website of the German embassy in Australia it says that if your current residence is outside AUS you could apply at the German embassy in the country of residence but I havent been able to find anything on th website of the embassy in London... Can anyone help us with ideas? 
Thanks,


----------



## kmt (Jan 24, 2011)

Antonia29 said:


> HI, I am German and me and my long time partner from Australia are currently living in the UK. He has a family permit as my family member here in the UK for 5 years. We are not married but have been together long enough for authorities to grant us an EEA2 visa here in the UK. However we would like to go to Germany for about 6 months and would like to apply for a new visa. However on the webistes of the embassys I havent been able to find anything. Is there a partner visa for Germany for unmarried people? He could also apply for a Working holiday visa since he is Australian and Germany and Australia have an agreement. On the website of the German embassy in Australia it says that if your current residence is outside AUS you could apply at the German embassy in the country of residence but I havent been able to find anything on th website of the embassy in London... Can anyone help us with ideas?
> Thanks,


Hi

Since your partnet is Australian national , please read the link below
German Missions in Australia - Working Holiday Visa (WHV)

Since you are german citizen , you can work here without any restrictions.

But according to the link below 
German Missions in Australia - Visa for family reunion in Germany

"De facto" partnerships are not recognised under the family reunion category."

But see read the types of visa for australian nationals , as far as i read , it seems australian nationals can apply for work visa once in germany , provided they have basic german language

But please read the links to select the visa suitable for you

Regards
kmt :juggle:


----------

